

Rapture: all jokes until someone gets hurt - KTLA news - danboarder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vj8-_jhFAA&feature=share

======
danboarder
Suburban mom caught up in believing the Family Radio May 21 prophesies tries
to kill kids, self, before 'Tribulation' comes. In spite of his right to free
speech, I can't help but feel the guy behind these theories (Harold Camping)
is somehow responsible for promoting this. I realize he has done this before
but some people continue to buy into his theories. When it comes to mass media
(radio, tv, internet) should we have responsibility rules similar to those
applying to yelling fire in a theater?

